# Coaker Recipes?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Croaker Recipes?*

Who has a good recipe for Croaker? I have eaten croak twice in the last week, and I love it. I have rolled fillets in flour and old bay (no suprise there) and pan fried in a little olive oil. Its simple and delicious.  Variety is the spice of life so I am looking for some alternative preparations.

Is there any way to edit the subject line to add the missing "r"?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

OB,
I don't fillet mine unless they are unsually large. I just gut and cut them and the last time I used my own variation of the crab stuffed recipe under "recipes"and I thought it was really good. Most times I just add some old bay, salt pepper and lemon juice and broil them. THey are probably excellent fried as you say but l try not to eat too much fried stuff.

If you want to get creative and like asian type cuisine you can fillet them, marinate the filets in a little soy sauce, pepper and for a few hours, throw some sesame seeds on them (optional) and then fry them. Gives them a sweet taste and this recipe "if you can call it that" is also very good for catfish filets.

You can also probably try a beer batter for the fillets, just mix a can of beer, room temperature not cold, flour, baking powder, salt and pepper, batter the fish and fry. Tastes different depending on the type of beer you use but I really like it for a variety of different fish.

THose are just my ideas but maybe they can be useful.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

No need to get fancy, take two eggs and beat them up. I don't eat whole fish, I hate bones and you can fillet any fish over about 9 inches without waste if you are good at it. This might work with whole fish, but I couldn't tell you for sure. Dip the fish in the egg and then throw in tupperware container with some italian bread crumbs and give it a shake. Make sure it comes out with a nice thick coating. Dump in 2 inches of 375 degree peanut oil until golden brown and crispy. Whatever you do, do not put the fish in the oil until it is at the correct temp otherwise it will be soggy. I like to add a little red pepper or cajun seasoning to the bread crumbs. I usually cube up some potatoes and give them a light dusting of old bay and salt and chuck them in the oil too. Hush puppies or breaded zuchinni and corn bread make great sides too.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

All sounds good. I like Reddog's soy sauce recipe. I will try it.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OldBay,

Give some to me, and I'll cook them for you. Of course, I'll have to sample my work. LOL

First off, don't use flour. McCormick (sp) makes a deep frying concoction. Next time you go into Safeway, look for it in the seafood department. It's normally right next to the fresh seafood.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi OldBay,

If you are sinner (fryer) try Zatarain's seasoned fish fry; it is to die for. Do not use the unseasoned (plain corn meal in a box). It is available at Safeway and Foodlion. 

If you are a saint (low fat) eater try onions, green peppers, and a can of seasoned stewed tomatoes (any flavor that you like). Wrap it in aluminum foil and bake at 375 degrees until the meat flakes. Place the veggies on the fish before you pour on the tomatoes. 

I enjoy them both.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Chill 'em and Grill 'em*

Has anyone tried to grill a croaker? I am thinking you could head/gut one and stuff it with veggies and garlic. Wrap in foil and throw it on the grill. I guess this is similar to LongRanger's method of baking, but the grill may impart a smokey flavor.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

grilled croaker is good but i love to broil or blacken it. with lemon slices on top.


----------



## stinkypinky (Jun 13, 2000)

I tried something new the other day. I broke out the old cajun injector and pumped a few of those bad boys full of garlic and herb seasoning, rubbed em down with olive oil and wrapped em up with foil and grilled them. Damn good if must say so. Oh yeah, a little cajun seasoning on the outside for a little kick.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a great recipe for steaming whole fish. It works great for most fish under 3 lbs. Maybe I'll submit it to Flea so he can put it under recipes.

1 whole fish cleaned and gutted
1/3 cup white wine
3 cloves of garlic
4 tablespoons of chopped scallions
2 tablespoons of minced ginger
2 teaspoons of sugar
4 tablespoons of olive oil
3 tablespoons of soy sauce

Rinse fish with 1/4 cup of wine then place fish in a round or oval platter that can fit into your steamer. Steam fish for 10-20 minutes depending on size of fish. While fish is cooking, prepare sauce base by mixing remainder of white wine, scallions, ginger, sugar and garlic in a small bowl. When fish flakes and comes off the bone easily, it's ready. Remove fish from steamer and discard about half of accumulated liquid. In a small sauce pan, heat olive oil and when it is hot, add sauce base. Stir until sauce boils. Pour soy sauce over fish, then pour boiled sauce over fish. Serve immediately.

This may sound a little complex but it is fairly easy. This is a great recipe for sea bass, rockfish, and horse croakers. If you only have fillets, you can still do the same thing, just shorter cooking time. If you don't have a large steamer, you can boil the fish then follow recipe. Any more questions, just let me know.
-Anthony


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Anthony,

Go ahead with your bad self!!  This sounds good. I think I'm going to make this today.


----------

